# heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



## Roflcopter (Feb 21, 2010)

Buying my first board and need help.
Save on K2 Anagram Board & Binding Package - Mens
size 8-9 shoe so bindings should fit,
buying boots in person to know they are comfortable. 
be using mostly on normal mountain but will use it on terrain park also.
look good for a beginner setup?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a good board and binding package. Should be a very forgiving board.


----------

